# gerbilarium??



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Right i had 2 split my gerbils up for fighting . one is in the gerbilarium and another a fish tank.

however the one in the fish tank has managed to escape twice all ready.

any one got a gerbilarium for sale or can recommend one that's not expensive


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Could you make a lid for the fish tank? It's easy to do, you just need some wood and some mesh.
Or just some mesh covering the top of the tank and bent over the sides would work, with a book eack end to stop it being pushed off.

Otherwise check ebay, gumtree and freecycle for tanks.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

its got a lid lol no idea how shes managing to do it 

also would rather have something with bars for a water bottle


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

bars arent very good for gerbils you can buy waterbottle holders that slide onto the side of the tank though which does the same job


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

alyssa_liss said:


> its got a lid lol no idea how shes managing to do it
> 
> also would rather have something with bars for a water bottle


You could convert a plastic storage tub into a tank? Really though you are probably best just making a more secure lid for the tank as has been mentioned. If you are filling it with deep substrate anyway, just sit the water bottle on top of the lid with the spout poking through the mesh into the tank and the Gerbils can stand or sit and get the water that way.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

for our gerbils we just made a wooden frame and stapled small mesh to it , mine never escaped in 5 years

You can get water bottle holders too!


----------

